# Sugar skull treatment



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
I have a ton of skulls laying around so...here's yet another thing to do with all those skulls.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice cat

I have a plaster skull that's been sitting in the basement for years. Your tutorial reminded me that I really need to do something creative with it.


----------

